# Gaming console or PC?



## boriss (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm just thinking about what to buy a gaming console or upgrade my PC? If console, then which one? Can you help me with the desition?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't even know what to say..... Other than


Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

